# Melafix...



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I just bought a bottle of this stuff...but i was supposed to get prazipro







...o well since i bought it..i was wondering...does it help heal chimples? also...what other kind of common piranha injuries does it help with?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

also do you HAVE to take out carbon?


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Helps heal any fleshwound pretty much. Im assuming itd help with a chimple unlesws your piranha just keeps running into the glass. O and for the best resluts yes take out the carbon otherwise it kinda makes the meds useless.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah im hoping it heals up the chimple...its got a couple small tears in its fin...and i mean SMALL..probably just from the trip in the bucket home...hope the melifix helps out with that


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

It will help the fins alot, fins heal fairly well and fast anyways. Sounds like you just got your fish too so chimples and fin tears are expected from travel and probally will heal up fast.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah he already had it when i got him tho..hes a glassrubber this one...up and down and up and down...i got a powerhead in there but its too strong for the tank size hes in...bigger tank tonight so then ill put in the powerhead.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes bigger tank will help alot with that chimple. I Just moved my solitary red from his 38g to a 75g with two other p's and his chimple it healing real good and doesnt run up and down glass no more.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm guessing these 'chimples' are more or less like a callous (sp?) that you might get on your foot? If so, it's something that wont get 'healed' by melafix.

If the chimple is an actual injury that isn't re-aggrevated (my running the glass, for example), then melafix would help.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

acestro said:


> I'm guessing these 'chimples' are more or less like a callous (sp?) that you might get on your foot? If so, it's something that wont get 'healed' by melafix.
> 
> If the chimple is an actual injury that isn't re-aggrevated (my running the glass, for example), then melafix would help.


oh true...it kinda like fell off tho..its juts flat where the bump used to be...maybe the chimple was infected?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

melafix is for open wounds.....which a chimple is not....so no it won't help that....and yes, carbon must be removed


----------

